# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Agim Dedej

## AGIMDEDEJ

Marrë nga librat me poezi * 'Mall i Artë'*  dhe   *'Krojet e Dashurisë'* të shkrimtarit *Agim Dedej*.

* 'Mall i Artë'* 
*   -  YLBER  -*

                                Shatervani hedh uje per ylberin
                                Eshte ndezur me ngjyrime te purpurta
                                Ne gjysme harqe virgjerie,
                                Ndiqet nga shikime
                                Ndaj te panjohurave te jetes,
                                Shfaqet e zhduket kudo
                                Pa u kapur me duar qe dhunojne
                                Thesaret e rruzullit ku jetoj.

                                Tani

                                Te gjitha zemrat nderlidhur
                                Nga perrallimi i nje ure
                                Me shtate ngjyra.




*   - NDJESHMERI -*

                                 Ti po vjen qe prej se largu

                                 Shpupurisja e flokut tend
                                 Zgjon tastieren 
                                 Ne pejsazhin mbremsor.

                                 Prej se largu
                                 Ti po vjen

                                 Duke valevitur
                                 Arin e enderrt te krelave
                                 Ne shenje kodesh te fshehte.

                                 Cili qiell te dhuroi mbi supe
                                 Tingujt e mbremjes se praruar
                                 Ne kalerim te dashurise.

                                 Prej se largu ti po vjen. 




* - SHI PRANVEROR -*

                                 Vetetimat ne qiell
                                 Goditin si perteka ulliri.

                                 Shkundin vrullshem nga rete
                                 Pika floriri.




* - TINGUJ HARRAKATE -*

                                  Tradheti, hidhesia jote 
                                  Si e gjarperit
                                  Çakordon liren e shpirtit
                                  Ne tinguj harrakat.

                                  Besa mbytet dhimshem,
                                  Shkumezon ne gulçe mjerisht.

                                  Bese e tradheti
                                  Rrokullisen thelle e me thelle
                                  Ne rreshkiten e mashtrimit
                                  Ku njerzit thyejne qafen
                                  Me babezitjen e tyre te nepset.





*'Krojet e Dashurisë'*

*   - DASHURI VAJZE -*

                                    Hene e yje flake u ndezen
                                    Me rrathe ari ujerat veshen
                                    Pike e nates ne qetesi 
                                    Qante vasha ne vetmi


                                    Ujrat veshur me unaza
                                    Pse per vajzen nuk na paska?

                                    U tret vasha si qiriri
                                    Dashuria djalit te ri
                                    I ferfellonte thelle ne gji.




* - PENDESE -*

                                    Me grushta 
                                    Te kaluaren te ndeshkoj
                                    Hapin me te 
                                    Se hodha dot

                                    Nje puthje te ardhmes
                                    Ti dhuroj 
                                    Me dashuri ta dashuroj.



Jam autor i 4 vëllimeve me poezi dhe 1 vëllimi me tregime. 
Mirëpres cdo koment!


Faleminderit,
               Agim Dedej

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

*- Nëse të gjej -*


             Nese te gjej si dallendyshja pranveren
             clirohu nga ftohti te pergatis folezen.
             Cicerimave te mia porten tua hapesh 
             se po ika kthehesh vjeshte e lagesht'

             Kurore e lidhur  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       trendafili  foshnjerak  
             per dashurit i bekuar

             Vello bardhes me miresi
             ia afron dhendri i gezuar.         

             Porsi ngjyre trendafili faqe skuq
             buza buzen me dashuri po e puth.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

*Nënë e Bijë*


         Si engjell me flatra 
         pellumbeshe bardha.  

         Hidhet e gezon ne folezen e vjeter 
         Malli i nenes mermerine me erdhi.

         Gezojne per njera tjetren mbushen me hare,
         dita qe vjen prap vashen rremben. 



*
Vuajtje*


        Nema doren,
        te tregoj
        makinerit qe bluajne
        kocka perzier me gjak e djerse.

       Brume kristaline ndergjegja jone
       qe rrjedh mbi emlema
       te cilat e kane emrin
       para per te pangopurit.




*Fjalë Amshimi*

       Fjala jote zjarr i nxehte
       flake e ngrohte.

       Eshte dhe tym qe nxine bloze
       prape kthehet behet zjarr
       ne oxhak te fatit
       boten shndrit ane mbane.

       Kurrkund fuqine sia ndal
       eshte busull,fanar.




*Virtyt*

       Deshire,deshire...

       Ah,jete,me ligjet 
       e kohes se vjeter
       kufijt e moshes
       ve me ritme

       s mund ti shkel 
       i ushqej me renkime.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

*Për Shqipërinë kush mund     *  

            Trazira mendimesh
            mbi koke re te murrme
            ndjenja perzier
            ne situata mjegulluese.

            Qendroj larg skenash
            i venitur i mpakur
            mbeta i mbushur 
            me deshira perflakur.

            Ndjej te rilind 
            te mar jeten me hov
            me momente te trishta
            jeta po me shkon.

            Shpresoj cdo dite
            boshlleqet te mbushen 
            per shqiperineo burra 
            a ka kush mundet.          





*Etje për vlera*

            Jam i etur s di ku shkoj
            burim vlerash po kerkoj.

            Ulem pak e ne gjunje rri
            permbi gjurme historie pi.

            Shije te idhet po shijoj
            kish vjelle jeta ne cdokohe.

            Porsi gjurme e kohes se shkuar
            jeta ime e idhnuar.





*Identitet*

            Si fanarin, marinari
            si ne busullen shtegtari
            ne gojet tona foshnja gjen 

            gjuhen tende memedhe.





*Çast*

            Hene
            Rrethi i valles tende
            ne mes yjesh
            revansh i percaktuar.

            Sonte bifkimi yt
            me deh turbullt.

            Per disa caste 
            ylli i mbremjes te ben stoli,

            domethenie e nje ekzistence ngacmuese
            qe me trazon ne thellesi.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

*Ditë Shkurtra*

            Bore prilli 
            i ftohte dimri
            lulja
            frutin me se lidhi.

            Sa gezoi ngrohtesin
            dite shkurtra ne gjykim.





*Mall*

            Floket e arte te vashave
            porsi stoli vjeshtore.

            O bukuri plot freski
            mall me zgjove.

            Ne fshehtesite e vetmise
            c me djeg prush i dashurise.





*Çast Magjik*

            Kur lindin vetetimthi vetetimat
            qiellit
            per te jetuar vetem nje grimim

            Nuk e di ne lindin ne qiell.

            Apo syri yt qiellor mikja ime
            i dhuron qiellit
            vetetimat,lindur vetetimthi.

            E keshtu jetuar
            vdekur 
            po keshtu

            duke nderlidhur fortesisht
            qiellin ,token,jeten njerezore
            ne vezullime nyjesh shkelqimtare

            per te rrefyer ndoshta 
            se edhe ne nje cast
            dendesohet kuptimi i te qenurit 

            Lindur 
            Jetuar 
            vdekur natyrisht
            si nje dritesim marramendes.

            Vetetimash.





*  Braktisje*


            Pas kraheve ndeshkime
            perball syve vegime 
            ne mes perpelitet
            koha jetime.

            Rend ne duar te hyjnishme.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

*Dimrit pranveror*

Celi gjethi dimri u tremb  
        pranvera thirri dallendyshet
        te gjenin folete.





*   Flirt*

        Si hena shpatit te malit
        del vajza ne ballkon
        me zerin cicerime
        dashurine mekon

        Bzan djaloshi
        ne ate park te bukur
        ne pergjim
        therret dashurine 
        ne shteg te stolisur miresisht

        Djali dhe vajza
        henen kurore dashurie
        vene mbi krye.




*Syri i kaltër*


        Ne mes te nates 
        cu keput ylli
        permbi floke ty te ra
        syri i kalter sec lotoi       
        ne enderr kur djalin pa.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

*Moshë E Thyer*

         Vetullat jane thinjur tek ti
         je zhveshur nga lekurat e freskis
         Njomeshtia u fsheh ne thellesi
         ne shpirtin tend njeri.



Të gjitha poezitë e mësipërme janë marrë nga librat  *'Mall i Artë'*  dhe *'Krojet e Dashurisë'* 

Me Respekt,
AGIM DEDEJ

----------


## mondishall

Krijimtari te mbare Agim! Te pershendes.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

Faleminderit per urimin,
          te uroj mbaresi,respekt nga une Agimi.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

Mesazhe filiobiblike te botuara me 2008 ne librin me tregime NE UDHEKRYQ TE MOSHES.


                                         ...

        Shkaqet per vuajtjet e ndonje brezi te ndonje populli,gjenden tek menyra jetike qe ne 
        fillesat e kesaj jete,qe na ve ne sprove ne vartesi te percaktimit hyjnor,ku bagzhi
        intelektual i cdo populli i jep atij mireqenie e privilegje.


                                         ...

        A'e mund epshi moralin ,apo morali epshin

        Pergjigje per keto pyetje mund te gjesh ne realitet per ti dhene te drejte qofte njeres 
        qofte tjetres.Mendoj se e verteta eshte se nese njeriu s'do te kishte ndergjegje te 
        orientuar nga ligje te sakta per mentalitetin e jetes se tij,s'do te kishte norma per 
        respektimin e distancave njerezore te cfardolloj rrethi.Praktika jetesore e rretheve 
        njerezore erdhi si rrjedhoje e zbatimit te ligjeve te sakta ,te zbritura nga nje fuqi 
        hyjnore ne menyra te ndryshme,sepse njeriu eshte krijese me deshira por edhe me 
        arsye.


           Perse ekzistojne luftrat ne jete dhe qellimet e tyre

        Sepse ato jane rrjedhoje e gjendjeve te ndryshme te krijuara nga nje fuqihyjnore per
        qellime te caktuara ,te cilat percaktuan dhe percaktojne rrjedhoja jetike me te 
        humbur dhe te fituar,per te cilet per vijushmerine e tyre vendos kjo fuqi hyjnore ,sado
        te fuqishem ishin dhe jane ato.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

Poezi nga libri poetik dhibje permes urrejtjes dhe dashuris autori Agim Dedej



         TRANFEROJ


         Ndjenjen time si dallendyshe
         pranvera e gezon.

         Nuk kam krah te rend pas saj,
         gjuaj fjale qe embeltojne ,
         ndjenja ime te pranveroje.



         Shtatzani gruaje


         Nuri yt eshte drite,
         miresisht ushqen shpirt,
         jetes per ti dhene driten e amshimit.

         Kudo qe te shoim ty
         ndjenjat skane ngjyre,
         arsyet na turbullojne 
         si mekatare  te vuajtjes tende.



         Miqesisht


        Gjumi i nates tu ka shperndare,
        lule jete e lulezuar,
        asmendon se je e fresket
        zemer burri me gezuar.

        Mos mendo se ben mekat,
        askurrkush nuk ta kerkoj
        dashuria seshte gjithshka,
        miqesia te trishton.

        Ndaj dhe ti mos ki frik 
        nuk te prek e nuk te fishk
        me uje jete te ujis.



        Gjume i prishur


        Stig me arome nostalgjie 
        mosha ime e rinise.

        Fytyra pasqyren joshte
        si blete ne hoje
        mjaltin kullonte.

        Kosherja dashuri 
        gjumin me prish.



       Porosi


      Dallendyshes iu keput fluturimi
      ne gjurin tim,
      para te gjatit shtegtim.

      Nje porosi me la,folene tia ruaj.
      Jehonat e cicerimit
      mos te humbisnin dimrit.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

Stine mysafire


          Pista tere pluhur,
          pika kristali shiu
          pufka pufka e pushtuan.

          Freskia e stines mysafire
          shtoi dashuri tek njerezit.

          Pista e rrebeshi 
          hidheshin si cicerima zogjsh.



          Dashuria ime


          Ah moj jete
          me dhe nje dashuri
          mendjen me stolis.
          Here hyne thelle ne erresire,
          si meteor perplaset me britme.



          Gjykim


          Flladi pranveror
          perkedhel lekuren,
          perhap kudo drite,
          nuanca ylberi .

          Engjejt i marrin ne duar
          duke gjuajtur,per te vleresuar
          me yje dhe shigjeta ylberesh.



          Te njohesh vetveten


          Vendi im,liria ime eshte e madhe ,
          sa zeri yt eshte i lire ne bote.
          Autoriteti im,sa i yti ne institucione.
          Nderi dhe turpi,sa yjet dhe kometat tuaja.
          I larte dhe i madh sa emri te njihet
          i humbur dhe i thare,kur vlerat ste rriten.



         Urrejtje dhe dashuri


         U trembem femrave
         sepse deshiren time 
         plas prbrenda,
         ndersa e tyre
         me loz nga mendja.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

ARSYETIM


           A'e dini qe Zoti
           i thote te pareve te nje populli 
           ne pavetedije te tyre
           ta mohojne ate
           per qellime te caktuara.
           Pasi deshire e tij permbushet,
           Zoti fuqiplote vlereson 
           ato njerez qe mbajten driten e tij ne zemer
           si njerez qe se pranuan te keqen,
           nxine njerezit e erresires 
           si dashakeqes.

           Duke filluar tek ata te paret.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

VENDIT TIM


          Vendi i jetes sime
          do te mbledh
          drite diturie te ndricosh.
          Freskine e miresive 
          te qetesohesh.
          Yjet me drite 
          te bejne stoli
          qetesine ,zhurmen,heshtjen
          te behesh i gjalle,
          Jeta jote jeten time te ma fale,

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

PJES NGA TREGIMI MEKATE FATALE TE LIBRIT ME TITULL NE UDHEKRYQ TE MOSHES




          Ata ishin brez mes dy koheve krejtesisht te ndryshme nga njera tjetra,e kaluara kishte  
          qene e mbyllur ne liri dhe hapsira kulturash,ndersa e tashmja e pakuptueshme kur 
          rendnin pas saj si te zgjidhur prej zinxhireve per te realizuar endrra nen nje etje te 
          babzitur qe bente te kalonin kufijt e formimit te tyre ,duke u veshur vetes pavlefshmeri 
          njerezore ,gjate kapercimit qe benin ,prej njeres rruge ne tjetren ,qe per ta kishte 
          domethenie te kenaqshme kur realizonin deshira.Kete qyteterim te gjymtuar e benin 
          njerez qe cudisnin boten me sjelljet e tyre te padenja ne shoqerite demokratike qe
          kishte hapur dyert e meshires kudo qe ata shkonin,por qe me sjelljet e tyre se 
          justifikonin miresine e meshiren e tyre sepse ishin te etur per cdo shkelqim jetik 
          qe prezantohej para syve e mendjes se tyre.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

PJES NGA TREGIMI KARAKTER



            Jeta ishte e gjate deri ne vdekje dhe sukseset e momentit s'kishin vlere perderi sa 
            koritja egzistonte sa te merje frymen e fundit te kesaj jete, kishte thene nje plak i 
            mencur,prandaj cdo moment i kesaj jete kerkonte sakrifica per te realizuar deshira
            te cilat duhet te mvareshin nen rregulla te ndershme karshi vetes dhe te tjereve
            per te vetmen arsye ate te qenit njeri i vertete i kesaj bote ,qe padyshim te shtronte 
            para mendjes dhe ndergjegjes sprova qe cdo kush duhet ti kalonte pozitivisht me 
            arsye te shendosha njerezore,pamvaresisht se mund te sakrifikoje dicka qe mund te 
            dhibte ,por jo me shume se ndergjegjen e vrare ,nese beje te kunderten.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

AGIM DEDEJ i dokumentuar ne identitet me emrin HEKURAN DEDEJ ka lindur ne janar te

        vitit 1967 ne fshatin GOSE E MADHE te qytetit te KAVAJES ka mbaruar tetevjecaren ne
         ate fshat dhe shkollen e mesme si teknik ndertimi ne qytetin e DURRESIT.
         Ka filluar te hedhe vargjet e tija poetike ne leter ne vitin 1996.Botimi i pare doli ne 
         drite ne vitin 2001 dhe pati sukses pasi disa nga poezite e atij libri u recituan 
         ne nje program te televizionit shqiptar dhe te radio tiranes nga artistja e madhe 
         MARGARITA XHEPA e cila beri qe poezite te lene mresa tek artedashesit.
         Ne nje parathenien e nje  libri te AGIM DEDEJT shkrimtari YLLI XHAFERRI ka thene
         AGIM DEDEJ ne miresine e intuites nuk rrok gjemen por kengen,nuk shkaterron por 
         nderton,nuk fyen por fisnikron,nuk vjton fatin e mbrapsht te ketij fundshekulli tragjik 
         por rikrijon profilin e bukur te ardhmeris.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

MESAZH

       Tre parabolat te cilat nuk jane emertuar si te tilla me emertim etikues ne postimin e tyre 
       ne kete faqe letrare, dhe qe jane emertuar si mesazhe filozofike ne librin me tregime 
       NE UDHKRYQ TE MOSHES ne vitin 2008 trajtohen si parabola me emertim etikues ne 
       gjuhe letrare.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

Perdorimi me vend i shakave i jep superioritet perdorueve te tyre.
                                        Agim Dedej

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

TRANZICION



          20 vjet
          pa identitet
          ne mes te xhungles Shqiptare.

         20 vjet
         pa kete dokument.

         Sakatosur
         menderosur
         neperkembur
         poshteruar
         prap i gjall.

         20 vjet
         gjall e vdek
         vec ne ket vend.

         cfar kam humbur(mohim e te besuarit)
         cme ka mbetur(frutet e punes)
         ckam fituar(te drejten per te besuar) 

        Shqiptar isha
        Shqiptar jam
        identitet
        prej Zotit te madh.




       DIAMANTET



       20 vjet
       llum turbullirash percudnitese.

       Kthjelltesis
       pasi heshten 
       antivlerat trazuese,
       shndriten diamantet
       mes fleteve te lemyshqeve.

       Keto vlera karateshe
       mbajn gjall cdo Komb.

       Kombit i lutem 
       te jem stoli
       mes stolive te tija.

----------

